# Texas Rideshare Insurance



## SteveGo (Jul 2, 2015)

I have checked on a few options for Texas drivers, and here is what I learned:

I asked my independent agent a "hypothetical" about rideshare drivers, and auto insurance. Here are some things he told me.

In addition to Geico, USAA, and Allstate, other companies working on products for 2016 including Foremost, and Mercury. About half the companies he represents will non-renew if they find out you are driving. There is a question, as to whether some of them would attempt to deny a personal claim if they found out. He is working on getting clarification of this. He doubted that they would find out, unless you volunteered that information to them.

I called a local Allstate office, and asked them about their "Ride for Hire" endorsement. Like the standard policy, it does not cover anything while you are on a trip (or traveling to pick up). However, it does provide insurance to fill in the gap when you are app-on and waiting for a request. The agent had no pricing info, but did not think it was going to be onerous.

The Allstate product will be available on Dec 7, 2015. I asked her if they could write a policy on Dec 7. She said yes.

I asked further about Allstate, and whether they would try to deny a personal claim on a car being used for rideshare. She said no, and she said, "When making a claim, never say more than you have to. They will not ask if you are a rideshare driver, so don't volunteer that information." She also said that the more you talk to a claims agent, the more likely they are to find a way to deny the claim, any claim. So, keep it minimal. She also said they would not play the non-renewal card if they found out. (I'm not sure if she really knows this, or just believes it.)

If I get further info from these sources, I will let you know.

PS: In Texas, auto policy cancellation, is very difficult for the insurers, mostly they non-renew.


----------



## SteveGo (Jul 2, 2015)

My agent got back to me, my insurer would deny any claim unless I could prove I was not online with any TNC at the time. Plus, if they got wind of the TNC activity, for example by seeing the vehicle permit on my care, they would non-renew. That is too much for me. I called Geico and set up a policy.

When I got the online quote, I thought the premium was really expensive. However, the phone agent quickly whittled it down to a much more reasonable number. I plan to review this again when the other products come out in 2016.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

SteveGo said:


> My agent got back to me, my insurer would deny any claim unless I could prove I was not online with any TNC at the time. Plus, if they got wind of the TNC activity, for example by seeing the vehicle permit on my care, they would non-renew. That is too much for me. I called Geico and set up a policy.
> 
> When I got the online quote, I thought the premium was really expensive. However, the phone agent quickly whittled it down to a much more reasonable number. I plan to review this again when the other products come out in 2016.


how much is geico a month


----------



## SteveGo (Jul 2, 2015)

$1430 annual premium for what I got. Guess that works out to about $120 per month. Paying up front saved a good bit.


----------



## Rockwall (Oct 10, 2014)

SteveGo said:


> $1430 annual premium for what I got. Guess that works out to about $120 per month. Paying up front saved a good bit.


SteveGo $1430/year for one car?


----------



## CDG (Oct 6, 2015)

What kind of vehicle?


----------



## CDG (Oct 6, 2015)

Also.. Does it include uninsured driver? Can family members still drive your car?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

SteveGo said:


> I have checked on a few options for Texas drivers, and here is what I learned:
> 
> I asked my independent agent a "hypothetical" about rideshare drivers, and auto insurance. Here are some things he told me.
> 
> ...


POST # 1/SteveGo: Nice job done here,
helping Fellow
DFW Drivers with your "legwork".
Some "attaboys" are due, to YOU, from
UPNF Drivers in the Lone Star State!

Wave "Ahoy!" to my Long Time friend,
and Your Neighbor UberRey when
you see him next. He's in the Darth
Vader getup, with a Custom Guitar that
resembles a Medieval Battleaxe. HA!

At least HE has his Halloween Costume.
Bison chortling.


----------



## slwatx (Oct 13, 2015)

So, thought I'd share my experience today with seeking Texas coverage before starting to drive for either Uber or Lyft. Thought I'd be able to obtain a rider to my personal auto insurance to cover the period when the app is on but I don't have passengers in the car. Not available with GEICO. Instead you must purchase a commercial policy specifically for "ridesharing". GEICO is the ONLY company I could find that is currently offering this type of commercial policy for Uber. Metlife offers a policy for Lyft drivers but could not give me a quote until I was approved as a driver (still in process). Initially, the premium was not going to be outrageous (additional $500 per year for $250K in coverage for personal injury /property damage). Unfortunately, I had forgotten about an accident claim I made about 15 months ago. It did not result in an increase of my personal auto premium but was going to add $1500 per year to the proposed commercial policy. Looking for other options ...


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

slwatx said:


> So, thought I'd share my experience today with seeking Texas coverage before starting to drive for either Uber or Lyft. Thought I'd be able to obtain a rider to my personal auto insurance to cover the period when the app is on but I don't have passengers in the car. Not available with GEICO. Instead you must purchase a commercial policy specifically for "ridesharing". GEICO is the ONLY company I could find that is currently offering this type of commercial policy for Uber. Metlife offers a policy for Lyft drivers but could not give me a quote until I was approved as a driver (still in process). Initially, the premium was not going to be outrageous (additional $500 per year for $250K in coverage for personal injury /property damage). Unfortunately, I had forgotten about an accident claim I made about 15 months ago. It did not result in an increase of my personal auto premium but was going to add $1500 per year to the proposed commercial policy. Looking for other options ...


Try progressive


----------



## slwatx (Oct 13, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> Try progressive


Progressive says "nope". Agent suggested USAA but I'm not eligible.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

SO I have the GEICO rideshare through the commercial division and it is actually lower cost than what my GEICO policy was, wow what kind of car do you have that it added $1500 more?


----------



## slwatx (Oct 13, 2015)

Not the car. I managed to graze a telephone pole that was smack on the curb corner a year and a half ago while pulling out of a parking lot. I'd forgotten about it since it was more of an annoyance than anything but the claim increased the premium by $1500 vs. $500 before they reminded me about it.


----------



## Michael Rotter (Dec 15, 2016)

Thanks for sharing this information. Insurance is an important thing. You should have all th necessary documents, so that at the time of any emergency you can claim your damages. For more information in detail you can look here.


----------

